# Sadie fighting the big Boy's!



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Looks like little Sadie is holding her own with her big brothers.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

She sure is, it's funny to watch


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Girls rule!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Girls Rule, Dogs Drool. She is one tough cookie.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Isn't that typical!!.
You go,girl!.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Those are Maggies Mom quality shots.  Sadie sure looks like she can hold her own.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

vrocco1 said:


> Those are Maggies Mom quality shots.  Sadie sure looks like she can hold her own.


I know, these girl's are something else.


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Great pictures! Love the 2nd one. The crazy eyes! Also I notice Sadie has a new collar? Sorry I am a collar nerd! LOL!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

nellie'smom said:


> Great pictures! Love the 2nd one. The crazy eyes! Also I notice Sadie has a new collar? Sorry I am a collar nerd! LOL!


Yes she grew out of the first one, I hate that, it was one of those cool reflective ones. Gonna have to go hunt some new ones for all of them anyway. Maybe I can find them at out Pet smart.


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Heidi36oh said:


> Yes she grew out of the first one, I hate that, it was one of those cool reflective ones. Gonna have to go hunt some new ones for all of them anyway. Maybe I can find them at out Pet smart.


:doh::doh:I have a confession to make....here it goes...I am a "recovering collar-aholic". I can't tell you how it happened, it just did. I had quite the collection going for Nellie, and don't laugh, it was huge. I would go out and see a collar and think oh thats cool, Nellie has to have that, and so on and so on. So I donated some to the kennel I work at. We have dogs that chew their leashes, dogs that some in without leashes, or ones that have really bad old collars. Sad thing is I still have quite a few. I have come to realize, I have one dog not 20! LOL! Just a weird, addicting obsession!:doh:


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

nellie'smom said:


> :doh::doh:I have a confession to make....here it goes...I am a "recovering collar-aholic". I can't tell you how it happened, it just did. I had quite the collection going for Nellie, and don't laugh, it was huge. I would go out and see a collar and think oh thats cool, Nellie has to have that, and so on and so on. So I donated some to the kennel I work at. We have dogs that chew their leashes, dogs that some in without leashes, or ones that have really bad old collars. Sad thing is I still have quite a few. I have come to realize, I have one dog not 20! LOL! Just a weird, addicting obsession!:doh:


LOL, well that's alright, I think, that's not to bad of a obsession, just keep them at 20 or less, you be alright:wavey:


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Heidi36oh said:


> LOL, well that's alright, I think, that's not to bad of a obsession, just keep them at 20 or less, you be alright:wavey:


Yeah, walmart is the worst place and old navy! Reasonable prices, nice collars:doh: On a serious note, I like the reflective collars too. Especially at night, so I can see her better


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

nellie'smom said:


> Yeah, walmart is the worst place and old navy! Reasonable prices, nice collars:doh: On a serious note, I like the reflective collars too. Especially at night, so I can see her better


They gave me that one at the pound, I thought it was really neat, have to hunt a new one for Sadie and the rest of my crew. Don't think they have them at Wal-Mart here.


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Heidi36oh said:


> They gave me that one at the pound, I thought it was really neat, have to hunt a new one for Sadie and the rest of my crew. Don't think they have them at Wal-Mart here.


The walmart by me will sometimes have the solid blue, black, and red collars with refelctive pawprints on them. Oh also (see I told you I was a collar-aholic) Petsmart has really cool refelctive collars, they are silver with a design, and they are completely reflective,they are called LAZER BRITE REFLECTIVE COLLARS, by Coastal. Really cool collars


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

nellie'smom said:


> The walmart by me will sometimes have the solid blue, black, and red collars with refelctive pawprints on them. Oh also (see I told you I was a collar-aholic) Petsmart has really cool refelctive collars, they are silver with a design, and they are completely reflective,they are called LAZER BRITE REFLECTIVE COLLARS, by Coastal. Really cool collars


Cool I kinda like them because I can see where they are at night in the yard, not that I'm watchin my neighbor like a hawk....LOL


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Girls DO rule : ...at this house too. I'm am totally amazed at what the 2 boys will allow the 2 girls to get away with that they would never, in a million years, allow from each other. 



nellie'smom said:


> :doh::doh:I have a confession to make....here it goes...I am a "recovering collar-aholic". I can't tell you how it happened, it just did. I had quite the collection going for Nellie, and don't laugh, it was huge. Just a weird, addicting obsession!:doh:


I have a confession, too....I'm an *"enabler"*  Check out this site and all of the wonderful collars on it: http://3dirtydawgz.com/index2.html

Casual and striped collars...http://3dirtydawgz.com/large-medium-dog-collars.html

Holiday collars... http://3dirtydawgz.com/holiday-dog-collars.html


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

YOU GO GIRL!!!!! I knew it was a matter of time before you got the best of those boys.,.... happens here all the time.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> YOU GO GIRL!!!!! I knew it was a matter of time before you got the best of those boys.,.... happens here all the time.


LOL, she is so funny, I get a big kick out of her going for those boy's


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

gold'nchocolate said:


> Girls DO rule : ...at this house too. I'm am totally amazed at what the 2 boys will allow the 2 girls to get away with that they would never, in a million years, allow from each other.
> 
> 
> I have a confession, too....I'm an *"enabler"*  Check out this site and all of the wonderful collars on it: http://3dirtydawgz.com/index2.html
> ...


:wave:No need to enable! LOL! I am very aware of this site! Nellie has 3 of their collars! Gosh I am such a geek!:uhoh:


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Look at her go! Yay Sadie!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

LOL, she is quite the little girl, the boy's just go along with her


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

Go get 'em Sadie! Show 'em that the girls rule the school!!!


----------



## pdhaudio83 (Mar 11, 2008)

Is she more agile than the others?

Our male is certainly quite agile @ 56 lbs full weight


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

There were definitely all made for each other.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

pdhaudio83 said:


> Is she more agile than the others?
> 
> Our male is certainly quite agile @ 56 lbs full weight


Since I brought her home 5 weeks ago she took over the boy's, she is only 6-7 month old but she sure shows them who's boss. She is not mean at all, she's a girl..LOL


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Us girls have to keep these males in their place


----------

